# 25 of the Most Creative Sculptures and Statues from Around the World



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2014)

*25 of the Most Creative Sculptures and Statues from Around the World*

Δείγμα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2014)

Και χάρη στο #8 γνώρισα και τον γλύπτη Zenos Frudakis {Ζήνωνας Φρ[ο]υδάκης ;}...


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2014)

Φρουδάκης.

Και εκείνο που λέει «The Knotted Gun, Turtle Bay, New York, USA» είναι μπροστά στο κτίριο των Ηνωμένων Εθνών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Φρουδάκης.


Καστρινός;


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2014)

Ο ίδιος, όχι. Ο πατέρας του, μπορεί.


Και δύο ντόπια γλυπτά, με το σήμα κατατεθέν των (Α)μυαλων.

http://content-mcdn.ethnos.gr/filesystem/images/20090130/low/assets_LARGE_t_420_2361090.JPG
http://content-mcdn.ethnos.gr/filesystem/images/20090130/low/assets_LARGE_t_420_2361092.JPG


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2014)

Μάλλον χανιώτικης καταγωγής (βλ. *σελ. 16*)


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2014)

Όμορφα κοριτσόπουλα βλέπω στο φυλλάδιο της Pancretan Association, αλλά επειδή ο καθένας έχει την τρέλα του, το μάτι μου πέφτει στη σελίδα 22, όπου βλέπω έναν Τσάρλι Μπράουν Κρητίκαρο με το λαούτο του!






Μπράβο για την ιδέα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2014)

...
Ωρέ συ! Εκειοσάς δεν είναι ο Κάρολος ο Καφετζάκης ο λαουθιέρης με λυράρη το κουλούκι του το Ζνούπη; 

Το Ξυλουροπούλι ντως πού τ' αφήκανε, απού λαλεί γλυκά γλυκά την ασκομαντούρα;



Ω το, ενάθεγκά το, μικιό μικιό 'ναι και δεν το θωρώ. Εκειέ ποπάνω κάεται, βαστά και το δοξάρι, χαρώ το γω.
Το μερακλίδικο πουλί.


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *25 of the Most Creative Sculptures and Statues from Around the World*
> 
> Δείγμα:



Άλλα δείγματα ήδη στη Λεξιλογία: 10. Les Voyageurs, Marseilles, France / 22. Kelpies, Grangemouth, UK.


----------

